# Bradford Pear tree



## upsman (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a question for anyone that may know if it would be safe to smoke with Bradford Pear wood. i sure see alot of them down because of their instabilty and being in the pear family. preciate anyone that replys to this question.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 21, 2012)

I had been told by others bradford pear as not good to use. Decided to do a little surfing and found several sources saying it IS good. It produces a light, fruity smoke but the wood burns very hot. Here's a cpl threads I found:

http://www.barbecuebible.com/board/...start=30&sid=ecf04899bde7bc5bb3b542356c340926

post 5 and 7:

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52208

I have never used it and so would recommend caution.


----------



## upsman (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah that is why i wanted to put it out on here for sure first  Bama BBQ hey Thank you so much for replying and ROLL TIDE! hope to get ahold of smokeman scientist Dr Smoke that knows eerything about smoke and wood. having a hard time getting ahold of him


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 21, 2012)

If you have some, go ahead and do a burn. See what it smells like. That is probably what it will taste like.

  Mike


----------



## upsman (Oct 21, 2012)

your link mentions Pear but not bradford pear big difference in the trees really even though they are pear trees of the same family. well maybe i'll be the first to ever try some Bradford pear and let you all know in the future hehehehe!


----------



## upsman (Oct 21, 2012)

oh my bad Bama BBQ just looked at the second link guess i'll find out and let you all know


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 21, 2012)

It's been brought up for discussion before... don't remember what the results were... did you use the handy dandy search bar ?


----------



## dward51 (Oct 21, 2012)

My neighbor just trimmed a ton of his Bradford pear limbs that were damaged in a recent storm, but I passed on them.  Some were 6" thick and would have made good chunks when cut up.

I've see the same question come up between cherry and "choke" or wild cherry that we have in the south (which is a much smaller scrub type tree).  I doubt it is the real "choke cherry" because I've looked it up and according to the internet, it does not grow anywhere near Georgia.  So I'm not 100% sure we have around here (it's not "real" cherry though).  I've got some that's well seasoned and supposed to be wild cherry that I keep saying I will try, but......  I hate to mess up meat (sigh).  

So call me chicken I guess..... (or smoked meat lover)













Urban-Chicken-1.jpeg



__ dward51
__ Oct 21, 2012


----------

